# Pedals Recommendations



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

Current pedal, Time Equipe Pro. Recommended change?

I am possibly thinking about using a new pedal for my road cycling. I currently use a very well worn pair of Time Equipe Pro's that I absolutely love. They work great, and the cause of change is not out of necessity. 
The reason that I want new pedals is because the Times are Tanks. 
What pedals do you guys use? Do you like them? What do you recommend?
Since the reason for the change is weight, that is one of the factors that I am going to consider foremost. However comfort and ease of entry/exit is going to come in a close second, and equally important is the fact that the equipes hold my feet really well when I flail about on climbs like a monkey on crack.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't mess with success.

Before we go into pedal weight, how much do you weigh?


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Pedals/cleats/shoes are spinning weight, so weigh what you have now and then compare that to other quality combinations. If it's possible to save a bunch of grams with a new set-up then switch. If not, stick with what's working.

Overall, any top-of-the-line '07 mag or carbon soled shoe with Speedplay, all ti Crank Brothers, or Bebop (My favorite) pedals will save you weight, but at the usual high cost.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I use eggbeater 4-Ti. I like to use my Mt. shoes in the winter. Never a so called "hot spot" with Carbon sole shoes.Shorter spindle for lower Q factor and no flex (depends on rider weight).Superb Corner clearance and 4 sided entry is great. 170g light. Worth the price $$$.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

As a die hard weight weenie, there are two things I allow extra weight for. The saddle and the pedals. I go with what works. If you change your pedals to save some weight, you might get something on there your knees don't like. Different amount of float, different float resistance, ect... Go with what works for you and not worry about the weight. 

As for pedal reccomendatoins, I put my bid in for speedplay pedals. I love the tons of float feel. I have suggested them to a few friends, and they all love them as well.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

A "die hard" weight weenie does not allow for extra weight.Sometimes it happens but allowed.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

spookyload said:


> As a die hard weight weenie, there are two things I allow extra weight for. The saddle and the pedals. I go with what works. If you change your pedals to save some weight, you might get something on there your knees don't like. Different amount of float, different float resistance, ect... Go with what works for you and not worry about the weight.
> 
> As for pedal reccomendatoins, I put my bid in for speedplay pedals. I love the tons of float feel. I have suggested them to a few friends, and they all love them as well.


I am with you on that one. Pedals and seats are excluded 99% of the time.

I still don't get how some guys ride those 65g full crabon saddles...


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> I am with you on that one. Pedals and seats are excluded 99% of the time.
> 
> I still don't get how some guys ride those 65g full crabon saddles...


Good pair of bike shorts(Castelli). I can do 6 hr rides on carbon slr with no problem.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

jparman said:


> Current pedal, Time Equipe Pro. Recommended change?
> 
> I am possibly thinking about using a new pedal for my road cycling. I currently use a very well worn pair of Time Equipe Pro's that I absolutely love. They work great, and the cause of change is not out of necessity.
> The reason that I want new pedals is because the Times are Tanks.
> ...


The other problem you're going to find is the pedal/shoe combination. Foot comfort is definitly an individual thing, but often people will find that their shoes work better with one pedal than another. Look Keo's are light and go well with a lot of shoes. People will also recommend Speedplay Zero's, but opinions of these pedals are usually very polarized. 

What shoes do you have? How much do that Times weigh? How much weight would you like to save? How much $$ do you want to lose? All are factors that will help us answer this question.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> I am with you on that one. Pedals and seats are excluded 99% of the time.
> 
> I still don't get how some guys ride those 65g full crabon saddles...


Thats exactly why my all carbon saddle weighs 72 grams so I can have all day comfort! ;^)


Plus you sold me that 42 gram M2racer saddle.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

refund!? said:


> Pedals/cleats/shoes are spinning weight, so weigh what you have now and then compare that to other quality combinations. If it's possible to save a bunch of grams with a new set-up then switch. If not, stick with what's working.
> 
> Overall, any top-of-the-line '07 mag or carbon soled shoe with Speedplay, all ti Crank Brothers, or Bebop (My favorite) pedals will save you weight, but at the usual high cost.


You forgot Keos!
Keos are actually lighter than most Speedplays, when you look at the whole system. The cleats of Speedplays are very, very heavy.


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

I weigh in at anywhere between 150 and 155 depending on the day of the week, and if I weigh myself before or after I take a dump. 
I use pearl izumi vapor? carbon road shoes (not the lightest shoes in the world either, but they fit my feet rather well).
I am not so much of a die hard weight weenie. I just happen to have a bike that is not too heavy... with the pedals, it weighs in at 16.4 .lbs. 
In reading a couple of other threads, it sounds like I would not really benefit that much from losing a half of a pound from my bike, so I think I am just going to stick with the pedals that I have. Darn things are bullet proof... they will probably last me for another 10-15 years or so... or atleast till the bearings/spindle go.

Thanks for all your comments... please feel free to offer up any other advice.

Regards,

jP


----------



## gatordoug (Apr 28, 2006)

Look Keo Carbons (three pair), Shimano carbon soled shoes.
Love both of them, and Shimano shoes' warranty is second to none.


----------

